# The Reza Baluchi Story



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

www.runwithreza.org

www.twitter.com/nafth2019?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reza_Baluchi

www.ripleys.com/weird-news/reza-baluchi/

www.bernews.com/2016/08/reza-baluchi-placed-in-psychiatric-hospital-in-us/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 123430
> 
> View attachment 123431
> 
> ...


It horrifies me just thinking about it!

Being cooped-up in a rubber-ball... the open ocean, sharks, whatever other possibilities of eerie and dangerous things awaiting you.


----------

